# how do I move images to iphone from my pc ?



## john663 (Jul 24, 2016)

how do I move images to iphone from my pc ?


I'm currently using copy trans manager for videos and music and it's so easy to use unlike itunes.
I really want to stay away from using itunes that deletes stuff.
copy trans however needs copy trans photo other software to move images probably because of ios is weird. 
and unlike copy trans manager, copy trans photo is not free.

I know I can send images to my email or download from internet
but It'd be easier if I could just move them all directly from my pc.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Follow this here:

https://support.apple.com/en-us/HT201302


----------



## AshtonAsh (Nov 18, 2016)

You can move it on iCloud or on Google Drive. And then from mobile application load photos to your iPhone.


----------



## pcride (Jan 29, 2016)

A great App I've been using is File Browser, can copy files from phone and store /copy them on any shared folder or NAS on your network. Can even copy to the cloud


----------

